# Are there any quotes or sources from any book that says the falathrim elves fought in the nirnaeth arnoediad?



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 7, 2022)

When I add cirdan to the list of nirnaeth arnoediad commanders on the tolkiengateway site, it is removed. As a reason, they say that there are no reference sources from the books. Is there any book source or official written source that shows that the falathrim elves you know existed in the nirnaeth arnoediad war?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 7, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> When I add cirdan to the list of nirnaeth arnoediad commanders on the tolkiengateway site, it is removed. As a reason, they say that there are no reference sources from the books. Is there any book source or official written source that shows that the falathrim elves you know existed in the nirnaeth arnoediad war?


None that I remember, though it'd be odd if they didn't include him. Another reason for their loss.


----------

